# ISO - Beef Steak Pie Recipes



## Rubyydd (Feb 12, 2013)

I was hoping someone could share some beef steak pie recipes with me? Or just give me some general rules for making pies i.e, liquids, cooking time, pastry type, ect, so I could just improvise  
It'll be my first attempt at making a pie.
Thank you


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not a baker but my family love my beef and onion pie.

It's easy and pretty much idiot poof lol!

Beef and Onion Pie alla Snip

1 lbs of beef round (cubed) 
2 onions sliced
1 packet of brown onion soup powder
1 tsp od curry paste or powder
1 tomato finely chopped
1 carrot finely diced
salt and black pepper to taste
olive oil for browning
2 cups of water
Juice of one lemon
Puff pastry to top


Layer onions and meat in a ovenproof dish. Season lightly with salt and pepper (soup mix is salty so do not add a lot of salt) Drizzle with a splash of olive oil. Place under your oven's grill or broiler until brown, turn and brown the other side. Now add the carrots and chopped tomato. Mix curry with 1 cup of water and pour over. Cook at 350F for about 40 mins. Mix the soup powder with the other cup of water and mix well into meat and onion mix. Place in the oven again for 30 mins or till it's thickened. Add the lemon juice.  Add a bit more water if needed. 
Taste and add more salt if you wish. Top with puff pastry and bake till golden on top.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

good question  Rubyydd.  I was just looking in the freezer to decide what to thaw for dinner.  I have one package beef stew meat cut up.  I left it because I want to make something other than stew or soup, which is about all I know how to make.  Well, kebabs would work too.   So it will be interesting to see what ideas are offered.  

Snip's beef and onion curry pie looks good.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> good question Rubyydd. I was just looking in the freezer to decide what to thaw for dinner. I have one package beef stew meat cut up. I left it because I want to make something other than stew or soup, which is about all I know how to make. Well, kebabs would work too. So it will be interesting to see what ideas are offered.
> 
> Snip's beef and onion curry pie looks good.


 
Thank you whisk  It's super easy too!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank you whisk  It's super easy too!


 
Yes,  easy is good.  Double points for that.   I have all the ingreds except for the puff pastry.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Yes, easy is good. Double points for that. I have all the ingreds except for the puff pastry.


 
Use what you have, I've made it with shortcrust pastry too. I just buy a roll, I hate making pastry!


----------



## Rubyydd (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you  I bought the pastry, I didn't want to risk messing up my valentines day dinner! Haha. 

I read somewhere that you can incorporate cheese into the pastry by, a base layer of pastry, a layer of cheese then the filling & a top layer of pastry.. Do you think that would make it taste/ feel as if there were too much pastry? 

Wow I said pastry a lot of times!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rubyydd said:


> Thank you  I bought the pastry, I didn't want to risk messing up my valentines day dinner! Haha.
> 
> I read somewhere that you can incorporate cheese into the pastry by, a base layer of pastry, a layer of cheese then the filling & a top layer of pastry.. Do you think that would make it taste/ feel as if there were too much pastry?
> 
> Wow I said pastry a lot of times!


 
You're making it for Valentine's? I feel the pressure now  Luckily my pie recipe is easy so I'm sure you'll be fine. If your beef is tough cook for longer. Make sure your beef is tender before putting the pastry on. 
If you roll the pastry thinner after adding cheese between the layers it will be fine but I wouldn't suggest cheese in this recipe. Perhaps try it when making a filling that goes better with cheese. 
Good luck, not that you'll need it!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

P.S  Since it's for valentines, why don't you dish the cooked pie filling into single portion oven dishes and then top with pastry and bake? It will improve the presentation without much extra work.  Also remember that pastry shrinks when baking so overlap the pastry a bit to make sure you don't end up with pastry that is smaller than the pies.
Also make a small hole in the middle to allow steam to escape when baking.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

I love the sound of this 



Snip 13 said:


> I'm not a baker but my family love my beef and onion pie.
> 
> It's easy and pretty much idiot poof lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you Kylie


----------



## Rubyydd (Feb 14, 2013)

I did make separate portions  I ended up improvising & it turned into a pepper steak & onion pie  
It was soo yummy! Definitely a hit


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Rubyydd said:


> I did make separate portions  I ended up improvising & it turned into a pepper steak & onion pie
> It was soo yummy! Definitely a hit


 
Thank you  I'm so glad you were pleased with it! What did you change?  I might try it myself, I like variety.


----------



## letscook (Feb 15, 2013)

This is with pork, it is delious 

Michael Symon's Pork Pie


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

letscook said:


> This is with pork, it is delious
> 
> Michael Symon's Pork Pie



That recipe looks nice


----------



## TooTall (Apr 18, 2013)

Rubyydd said:


> Thank you  I bought the pastry, I didn't want to risk messing up my valentines day dinner! Haha.
> 
> I read somewhere that you can incorporate cheese into the pastry by, a base layer of pastry, a layer of cheese then the filling & a top layer of pastry.. Do you think that would make it taste/ feel as if there were too much pastry?
> 
> Wow I said pastry a lot of times!



Hey

Awesome idea! Buy puff pastry, make a thin layer of Parmesan (pecorino, manchego etc) and fold it over and roll it out again. No stress. Parmesan pastry topped pie! You could do the same thing with rosemary in a lamb pie, blue cheese with chicken and leek... Sky's the limit! It'd definitely work and it's be really easy, just make sure you work quick and keep everything nice and cold and you'll be fine.


----------

